# Headlight Adjustment?



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I have noticed this week I have pissed off many drivers at night. On coming traffic flash their lights like I have my high beams on. I also noticed many drivers have to adjust their mirrors when I am behind them because my head lights shine in on them. I just popped the hood and I am not sure if and how you can adjust the headlights. I read the manual with no help. My truck is a 2003 Silverado crew cab 2500HD. The headlights are the ones with a single pin to hold in place. I noticed a single weird screw type on top of each assembly. Is this the adjustment screw? What kind of screw is it? How do I adjust the lights? Any help is appreciated because I do think they are aimed too high.

Ray


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

the scews that you see are the adjusters. They are torx drive heads if i remember right. Be sure to park the truck on a level surface in front of a flat wall when adjusting the lights.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, I did figure out they were the adjusters for up and down. I just adjusted them with the help of a co-worker and his torx driver. Is there an adjustment for side to side?

Ray


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I cant think of side to side adjustment method, If a new gm comes in the next day or two i will pop the lights out and look and let you know unless someone else around here knows.


----------



## cj3859 (Aug 27, 2001)

*pay for the adjustment*

haynes and chilton has a do it yourself for adjusting your headlights (the right way) for what little it costs dude go have them done,way easier.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: pay for the adjustment*



> _Originally posted by cj3859 _
> *haynes and chilton has a do it yourself for adjusting your headlights (the right way) for what little it costs dude go have them done,way easier. *


I am not going to pay for an adjustment on a truck that only has 1500 miles on it!!! I was trying to save myself from having to go to the dealer for such a small item. If I can fix it easy by myself I will. If not I will have them fix it for FREE when I get my oil changed at 3,000 miles.

Ray


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ray-
Just out of curiosity, did the dealer align your headlights on the snowplow when they installed it?

When I bought mine they wwere both way out of wack, they still are, but i've tried many times to fix them. I just use my brights when down the road, they are much dimmer than the truck's heaadlights.

Just a random thought(question) I had, :waving:


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

As far as I know the plow dealer didn't adjust the lites at all. He had the drivers headlight out because that were the relays and harness were put in. The truck always seamed like the lites were too high before I had the plow installed. I just noticed it more the past couple weeks because I have been driving alot more at nite.

Ray


----------



## cj3859 (Aug 27, 2001)

I am not going to pay for an adjustment on a truck that only has 1500 miles on it!!! I was trying to save myself from having to go to the dealer for such a small item. If I can fix it easy by myself I will. If not I will have them fix it for FREE when I get my oil changed at 3,000 miles.

well then i guess you answered your own question,because if the dealer see's you've been messing with your lights you'll end up paying for it anyway,by the way we are all here for advice,no need to get all bent when you see a reply you dont like.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I did not get bent out of shape I was just stating the facts. I was looking for help to try to fix it my self. I already knew it could be repaired by someone else if I paid them. As far as the dealer charging me that would not be true either. There is a very large misconception on this site as far as what a dealer will and will not pay. I have never brought it up before but since we are on the topic dealers do not have the right to refuse warranty work with out permission from a factory rep. Most factory reps will cover most anything not to have an ongoing problem and bad customer relations. Yes, I know this as a fact Years ago I worked for my father in law who owns a several dealerships and I can tell many stories of straight out customer abuse that the rep said do the work we will cover it. I also am happy to live in a state that the law limits what a dealer or manufacturer can and can't do with your warranty.

Again I was not upset with your reply it's just that I was looking for technical advise not a one liner.

Ray


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ray, had to chevys in the shop today, there is not side to side adjustment for the headlights that i can find.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks crash. I took mine out and I don't see any either. I did ajust them down some and they look alot better. A couple more turns and I think I will have it. Thanks again.

Ray


----------

